# Partial build of a 1/2” micrometer.



## Redmech (Feb 11, 2018)

I have no real need for a 1/2” outside micrometer, but I still found myself looking at them on eBay. Stefan on YouTube made a Uni-mike out of a micrometer head and it got me thinking to do something similar but make a regular outside 1/2” mic out of a head I purchased off eBay. 

I’m starting to work up the plans, and am now sourcing my materials. Thought I’d share some of this project. 

Here are a couple pics of where I’m at on this. 

Going to build the frame and make the anvil, wether it’s worth using when I get done will be decided.


----------



## Redmech (Feb 21, 2018)

Worked some more on this. I am using some 4140 for the frame.


----------



## master of none (Mar 2, 2018)

very impressive,would like to know how precise it will be,nice work. Rick


----------



## Redmech (Mar 2, 2018)

master of none said:


> very impressive,would like to know how precise it will be,nice work. Rick



This head reads thousandths, and not tenths. My biggest concern is gettin the anvil made, lapped, and it’s face square to the micrometer spindle. Also keeping the hole for the anvil in-line with the hole for the micrometer head. I’ve made a bit further progress, then started making a tool to aid in the building of this tool, seems like everything I make I end up needing to make something else to aid in the build of something else. If that makes sense. It’s a vicious circle.


----------



## master of none (Mar 3, 2018)

I completely understand I'm in the same boat I think I make more tools to aid in a build than actual projects but that's half the fun.I much rather make a tool than buy one after all that's what I have a mill and a lathe for.Did you make the barrel or cannibalize another mic?   Rick


----------



## master of none (Mar 4, 2018)

Hey after re reading your post I answered my own question. Rick


----------



## Redmech (Mar 4, 2018)

master of none said:


> Hey after re reading your post I answered my own question. Rick



Shop around eBay and you can find good deals on them.


----------



## sjr (Jul 5, 2018)

will you be working on a 1" one any time soon? (hehe)


----------

